# Fendis:)



## saniyairshad (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm a sucker for leopard print and this bag just spells out HOTNESS!!!


----------



## Holly (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Fendi Leopard B Bag*

Ahh, the pic doesn't work! I wanna see it, I love leopard print!

Now I see it- I went to the link to where the pic was from


----------



## foxyqt (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Fendi Leopard B Bag*

i <3 leopard print too~!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 9, 2007)

gorgeous reminds me of something Barbie would carry
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







this has to be hottest AND I MEAN THE HOTTESTpurse ever!!! I love the black one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm thinking of getting this. it's so unconventional!!! I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it




theres something about red that screams HOTNESS...i love red...it's such a fierce and fiery color




i need a wallet badly and the black one looks HOT!!! I love the signature fendi buckle...it's soo chic


----------



## zori (Mar 9, 2007)

Can't see the pics ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Saw the pics finally (went to the URL address). Loved the red bag!!!


----------



## zori (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Fendi Leopard B Bag*

Oh, I want one!!!!


----------

